# Koi as feeders



## Zarathustra (Nov 9, 2003)

Are Koi as risky in terms of potentialy transmitting diseases and parasites as feeders?

How about other tropical fish alternatives as feeders?


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

using koi as feeders would be expensive...

they prolly carry the same common parasites as goldfish.. 
some ppl breed convicts to use as feeders... when u breed feeders, it is much safer...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

It might be expensive. I use large koi rejects that knowone wants for feeders sometimes.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

other then just the entertainment value i dont see it being good for you ranas

thought id add some more stuff on *gold fish*

and usein koi would get pretty expensive


----------



## Zarathustra (Nov 9, 2003)

I thought part of the risk from feeders came from the water conditions they are raised under...Koi are raised with much better conditions and nutrition..

Also, you often see sick feeders from the store, but Koi are kept in better conditions when sold...

Do they still carry the same disease risk???

What are the safest feeders then?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

koi,s are expensive men you better throw some gold fish in there


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Apart from the fact that they are pricey, compared to goldfish, the risks are the same:

- introduction of diseases or parasites;
- the chance of an ich outbreak (koi are cold water fish, not tropical fish: big temperature changes make fish susceptible for ich)
- they 'carry' the same growth-inhibiting hormones goldfish do, with the same possible consequences.


----------



## Zarathustra (Nov 9, 2003)

Practical suggestions for feeders...have 40 p's (10 species...can go through couple of hundred at a time) so if quaranteen is an option, two weeks of taking care of them will get eaten in a day! not very practical...

I feed them, fish, squid, shrimp, beefheart...etc... but once a week feeders...

Suggestion on best feeders please


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lol im gonna steal koi from outdoor ponds around town









they're big and healthy


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

....................40 P's






























am just popping out to get me some koi,I know some one that spent GBP1800 on two fish,they could be the most expensive feeders ever!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I always wanted to try but it is to expensive.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

I read somewhere that a koi could knock your P out with one swipe from its tail.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Dragster said:


> I read somewhere that a koi could knock your P out with one swipe from its tail.


 i doubt that, unless its over a foot long


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

im always feedin mine koy. big ass ones too.

check it out.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

same here


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

I YOU WERE GOING TO FEED KOI LIKE ALL FISH KEEPERS NO WHEN PUTTING FISH INTO YOUR TANK YOU SHOULD salt dip first double the dosage for trops say 2tablespoons per 10 gal for around 30 mins this should help cleans the fish you are adding to your tank. if you were to feed koi to your p's i would recomend using isral or english koi as these breeds are the cheapist. dont go importing from nisgikoi for your fish say around £400 for a 4'' feeder. i would suggesti you want to feed feeders use convicts, mollies or guppies add salt to the feeder tank 1tbsp per 10 gallons keep the temp up and watch them breed then you will have a constant supply of fedders and you know when they are ill or not to feed.


----------

